# For those worried about breast tenderness subsiding at 8-9 weeks...



## rachel2557

Hi ladies, I've seen many posts recently about women worrying about their breast tenderness subsiding around 8-9 weeks and thinking it is much too early. I just wanted to share I had an U/S yesterday that showed a very happy and healthy 11 week old baby with a heart rate of 167. My breast tenderness and nipple sensitivity all went away around the start of 9 weeks. The size stayed pretty much the same but went down a little too. I also got mild cramping and lower back pain again at the start of 10 weeks. My nausea has improved considerably but still isn't gone for good. I just wanted to reassure you all that even though things change from week to week, your baby is just fine! I know what it is like to worry though - trust me, I had a missed miscarriage last year. I just wanted to offer some reassurance!


----------



## hitidemom34

thank you!!! love hearing postivie things especially since i obsesses about my symptoms!!


----------



## Nicoletta89

Thank you for posting this! I'm having a scan tomorrow at 12 weeks and have been worrying about a MMC since some of my symptoms have been easing up over the last week or two.


----------



## yumosh

thanks for this post.. im 8 weeks Friday and feel my boobs arent sore anymore but tender at the sides..also some twinges, not cramps.. I guess, unless there's heavy bleeding we should remain positive..


----------



## rachel2557

I specifically asked my doctor about the cramps I had been experiencing. I was getting everything from a low dull backache, to a burning sensation in my lower back, to period like cramping in my lower pelvis, to sharp twinges in my vagina. He said it all sounded normal to him because I wasn't bleeding and asked me to significantly increase my water intake. After chugging my 4th bottle of water, my cramps completely stopped :) Everything has been slowly getting better since about 8 1/2 - 9 weeks. I've even noticed my headaches aren't as frequent. I hope this helps!


----------



## happigail

I'm 10+6 my my breast have totally lost all tenderness since waking up this morning. I'm terrified, I'm so scared it's a mmc.


----------



## asparagus12

happigail said:


> I'm 10+6 my my breast have totally lost all tenderness since waking up this morning. I'm terrified, I'm so scared it's a mmc.

Try not to panic... I know I'm not very far along, but I keep telling myself 'as long as you're not bleeding it's all good' when I worry about cramps/twinges/boobs not hurting etc


----------



## happigail

asparagus12 said:


> happigail said:
> 
> 
> I'm 10+6 my my breast have totally lost all tenderness since waking up this morning. I'm terrified, I'm so scared it's a mmc.
> 
> Try not to panic... I know I'm not very far along, but I keep telling myself 'as long as you're not bleeding it's all good' when I worry about cramps/twinges/boobs not hurting etcClick to expand...

Thank you, I will try, it's just so hard being so close to getting a scan yet I don't even have a date yet... I've spent so many weeks feeling anxious it's just getting unbearable and now the symptoms just going... Ugh. There is no blood or cramping, I guess That's something. Your pic is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## asparagus12

happigail said:


> asparagus12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happigail said:
> 
> 
> I'm 10+6 my my breast have totally lost all tenderness since waking up this morning. I'm terrified, I'm so scared it's a mmc.
> 
> Try not to panic... I know I'm not very far along, but I keep telling myself 'as long as you're not bleeding it's all good' when I worry about cramps/twinges/boobs not hurting etcClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, I will try, it's just so hard being so close to getting a scan yet I don't even have a date yet... I've spent so many weeks feeling anxious it's just getting unbearable and now the symptoms just going... Ugh. There is no blood or cramping, I guess That's something. Your pick is gorgeous by the way.Click to expand...

It'll be OK.. stay positive!! I don't even get to see my doctor for another 3 weeks, then probably another 3 weeks until my first scan - you're nearly there and then you'll forget all this stress :winkwink:

I've been really nervous about it going wrong, but have started to look at all the positive posts/stories on B&B rather than going straight for the sad/upsetting ones.

Thanks for the nice comment on the avatar - we eloped to Scotland in April, so that's one of our wedding pics (didn't fancy the traditional white dress!)

Our 1st anniversary is 9th April and baby is due 1st April, so we will hopefully have the nicest anniversary gift!!

Lets keep our fingers crossed for each other xxx


----------



## happigail

Oh that is wonderful! Hey we eloped on dec 22nd! We went to Bath, it was Fab! I even got a quick charity shop in before the pub Lol! I wore black and green, I'm on my phone so can't post a pic. We did it the best way I think, our whole wedding cost 300 pounds!


----------



## mummy2o

Between 8-9 weeks the placenta kicks in so all symptoms lessen and will soon go, Just remind yourself its normal and not to get into much of a state.


----------



## asparagus12

I'd love to see your pics when you're back online properly!


----------



## happigail

If you have instagram I have some on there, my name is the same as here x


----------



## asparagus12

happigail said:


> If you have instagram I have some on there, my name is the same as here x

Wow - what a fabulous dress!! I love alternative wedding dresses!

Elopements are just the best - so romantic!


----------

